# Free Bales in SE ND



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Give something back to the birds on the land where you hunt!

Dakota East Pheasants Forever has wheat and millet bales free to anyone that can use them in our target area (SE ND - South of I-94 and east of Jamestown).

The bales are round bales of standing crop and provide excellent food sources for pheasants.

The farmers will load the bales for you with some prior coordination. The two stockpiles of bales are in Buffalo and Fort Ransom.

If you are interested, please visit our site at www.dakotaeastpf.com and let me know.

Let's get them out there!

Jon Scraper


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

bump


----------

